# Alternative Set Up



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've been thinking of ways to try and save $$$ on electricity with my 80 gal. Besides the basic setup in a tank, I run 2 302 Powerheads and a 350 Mag canister. I wanna know If I can just completely take out the powerheads and just run the Mag 350 for filteration and water current. And for my 125 gal, im thinking about taking out the 802 Powerhead completely and just run 2 404 FluVals, with the supply of bubble wands for oxygen. Thanks!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yes, i think so, i dont use any powerheads


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I stop using my powerheads. That will help.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you don't need any filters, as long as you do water changes regularly.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> you don't need any filters, as long as you do water changes regularly.











dont you want some water movment? And why risk it? Id keep them i think.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats true.. isn't waterflow a necessity? Plus I've also heard that you can connect a powerhead as an output to a Canister (say a Mag 350) as a substitute. Would that be possible?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Thats true.. isn't waterflow a necessity?


 Surface disruption is neccessary. This can be caused by many ways and not just filters. Air bubbles do it, a power head can do it.
My 2 cents is that if you get rid of your power heads you will save probably 5 bucks a month, which is about 17 cents a day. If my fish are happier with a power head, I will spend the 17 cents a day for that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > you don't need any filters, as long as you do water changes regularly.
> ...


 my point was not to get rid of filters, I strongly advise everyone with a fish tank to use filters, but the fish will not dye if you don't have them, as long as you keep the water good.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

You can always put your powerhead on a timer as well as your lighting


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Like times for those wave makers??? Hmmm...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes thats what I use, a wave timer, and a power timer for the lights and power heads
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AHHH.. Thanks MAD P!!









I have an Idea


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> AHHH.. Thanks MAD P!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not going to hire a bouncy castle are you?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

huh?
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

A what?? Seriously, whats a "bouncy castle"??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

if you use a wet dry filter, you will only need to run a pump, lights and heater. The return pump creates a current and you can adjust them to make bubbles as well, plus you will have better filtration


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> A what?? Seriously, whats a "bouncy castle"??


 forgive him hes english..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH.. Thanks MAD P!!
> ...


 Well since none of you understand what I ment, I am going to kill the comedy aspects of my joke by explaining it, Rhomzilla had an idea







so I suggested it might be hiring a bouncy castle (which I knew it wouldn't be, because it is random and has no connection to the topic being discussed)
and for those who don't know what a bouncy castle is, it is one of those large inflatable castles that childern hire for their partys and jump on them, they are also commenly found at school sumer fairs.
OK now you might understand what I ment, but due to the fact that I have explained the joke, it is no longer funny


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..those thing a ma-boppers..okay


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..those thing a ma-boppers..okay


 what the fook does that mean?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Innes.. you killed the joke, man. Its not funny anymore.









But now I know what your talking about. One of those inflatable castle thingys you jump arond inside of for party or some other kiddy jibber jabber..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha


----------

